# yet another "diesel comparsion"



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Efficiency and Safety - The Big Test: 2013/2014 Hybrid and Diesel Sedans - Motor Trend


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The Cruze does take some hits in traffic and city driving. The overall MPG really depends on the driving style. For my vastly highway driving, I am happy with 42 lifetime MPG over 38K miles. During the week, I often dip below 20 MPG on the 25 mile loop, but easily exceed 50 and even 60 on the highway so it evens out.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Diesel what's your % highway driving. Mine will be 90% highway. 100 miles round trip daily


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I didn't read the whole article (yet), but they seem to be placing some emphasis on 5-yr cost to own. Using their numbers, the advantage of the TDI over the Cruze CTD in 5-yr cost to own is almost exclusively made up of depreciation. With the Cruze CTD being so new, I have yet to see any other authoritative source (Edmunds, KBB, NADA, etc.) publish any kind of resale value of Cruze CTD yet. I can only assume they are using gas Cruze depreciation numbers to compare. To me, that is one big flaw in the testing. Only time will tell what the resale value of Cruze CTD turns out to be.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Who cares what a Jurno thinks, my car is great and does everything I want it to. In 17 months "0" problems what more do you want?

About the lack of room in the back, I spoke with the couple that spent a week riding in my back seat and they said that they were never cramped. I am 6'2" and wasn't cramped in the front either.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Diesel what's your % highway driving. Mine will be 90% highway. 100 miles round trip daily


 It depends on if you base it on time or mileage. In terms of mileage, it's 85% highway, 15% city/traffic. If you base it on actual drive time, that probably goes to 75% highway, 25% city/traffic.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't imagine anyone who makes their car buying decision on nothing but back seat space. If a person is in the market for a family car with frequent back seat passengers larger than 8 or 10 years old, they probably wouldn't consider a Cruze or a Jetta. A Passat, Mercedes, Audi or BMW might be big enough for them. My 5'11" 200 lb frame fits very nicely back there with no complaints.

I bought my Cruze because I wanted an American made diesel, with great looks and a car that gets the BEST fuel mileage...I think my choice fulfills those needs perfectly. The TDI fails in several of those areas.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone sat in a Prius lately? It's horrible! So tacky and silly looking. And it's nearly $40k with taxes!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Anyone sat in a Prius lately? It's horrible! So tacky and silly looking. And it's nearly $40k with taxes!


I had a prius as a rental car once. I really don't see the appeal.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I could care less about the back seat space. I am not sitting back there. I am a single 24 year old so why do I care? I will say right now I am on my worse mpg for 50 miles, 24mpg. It has been sub zero temps and the car barely moves the temp gauge with my commute so it is to be expected.


----------



## flstc1450 (Dec 31, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I bought my Cruze because I wanted an American made diesel, with great looks and a car that gets the BEST fuel mileage...I think my choice fulfills those needs perfectly. The TDI fails in several of those areas.


Unless I did not read the information correctly, you have a diesel engine assembled in Germany, which is actually a Fiat engine that meets US standards.
I am interested in hearing some real world fuel mileage reports on these diesels.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

flstc1450 said:


> Unless I did not read the information correctly, you have a diesel engine assembled in Germany, which is actually a Fiat engine that meets US standards.
> I am interested in hearing some real world fuel mileage reports on these diesels.


I live half a world away and have seen plenty of "real world fuel mileage reports" on the Chevy Cruze diesel. You also failed to mention the imported transmission. Just to add to the confusion my diesel engine is Korean and the transmission a US design.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I could care less about the back seat space. I am not sitting back there. I am a single 24 year old so why do I care? I will say right now I am on my worse mpg for 50 miles, 24mpg. It has been sub zero temps and the car barely moves the temp gauge with my commute so it is to be expected.


The back seat is smaller (reminds me of the earlier generation jettas when they used to be a premium vehicle), I took some guys down to a Pitt game earlier this year who are normal sized men and no one had a problem with it. I even warned them and they said it wasn't bad at all for the 4 hour round trip.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

flstc1450 said:


> Unless I did not read the information correctly, you have a diesel engine assembled in Germany, which is actually a Fiat engine that meets US standards.
> I am interested in hearing some real world fuel mileage reports on these diesels.


I think he meant the car itself.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

my trip to work (62-65) miles only averaged 34 mpg today.. worst ever.. freezing and a strong head wind... return trip was 47 mpg thankfully


----------

